# MAC - Baroque Boudoir - Nov 09



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Place all your *Baroque Boudoir* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Baroque Boudoir* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Baroque Boudoir* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Courtesy of *erine1881*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_








_


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 26, 2009)

Baroque Boudoir re-promotes Light Medium and Medium Plus Sheer Mystery Powders. 






Sheer Mystery Powders are matte finishing powders for a touch of flawless 40s glam. (Mineralized Skinfinish Natural contains light reflectors for more of a satin finish.)


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 21, 2009)

Displayer





Lipsticks 





Mystery Powders





Glosses





Lipstick and Mystery Powder





Gloss





1st row: Prive, Treasured, Baroque Boudoir, Preciousness, Lap of Luxury
2nd row: D'Nouveau





Top: D'Nouveau
2nd row: Lap of Luxury, Preciousness, Baroque Boudoir





Prive, Treasured, Baroque Boudoir


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Nov 26, 2009)

swatches of the glosses and lipsticks! also a picture of the packaging, and a comparison between D'Nouveau l/g and Algorithm l/g (from the 3D glass collection).. i swear they are just about identical. happy thanksgiving!


----------



## KarlaSugar (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Lynniiieee (Dec 7, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Dec 9, 2009)

*Swatches of Lipsticks **Prive** and **Treasured

*MAC Baroque Boudoir Swatches and Review 3.jpg

*Swatches of Lipglosses **The Lap of Luxury** and **Preciousness*

MAC Baroque Boudoir Swatches and Review.jpg


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

D' Nouveau Lipgloss


----------

